# Feeding Anatolians



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Do any of you feed YAL to your Anatolians? Why or why not?


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Never heard of it so going to watch & learn.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

http://www.anatoliandog.org/isik-007.htm


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Interesting, and proababley better for your dog than kibbles and bits.....


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Fascinating read Kris, thank you.
A few years ago we fed raw for several months. It got to be too expensive as we don't have access to game or anything else.
Part of the recipe was for raw egg & the shell, as well as cereal, oil & other ingredients not off the top of my head.
But I think I will try Yal.
Both dogs do eat goat berries now & then, I thought it was just a bad habit they invented!


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Here's the strange thing, both mom and I have an Anatolian. We live across town from each other. The first time I made Yal our dog got up came in the kitchen and stared a hole in me while I made it. I thought it was just a weird fluke. It was mid day, I didn't touch her dog bowl or anything else, but she knew!

The next day my mom made it for her dog. Same thing, he got up came in the kitchen and stared at her! It's like they knew thew were supposed to eat it! 
They love it and it is WAY cheaper then raw or premium dog food (which gave them both the runs anyway) and it cleared up the diarreah! It cost me about .25 a serving including meat 2-3 days a week. I add in eggs, yogurt or cottage cheese if I have it, and veggies (depends on what I have). Basically the main Yal and what ever I have extra of on hand.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

In Scotland the traditional breakfast for the collie was left over porridge (oatmeal). But, you have to remember the dog was probably also getting fat and grizzle from the table, bones, hunting mice on his own, grabbing eggs from the nest, etc. I suspect that yal is a supplement to something more nutritious for dogs.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for the url. I'm going to create some of this and see if my Karakachan will eat it.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Tonight I threw in some canned tomatoes, carrots, squash, chick peas, an egg and a scoop of yogurt. My dogs can't eat it fast enough! Tomorrow pumpkin and a bit of meat. 
I use olive oil rather then vegetable oil. 
The biggest benefit so far is that her cow patty poop is completely small and solid and doesn't smell as bad.


----------

